# ☆☆ Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet ☆☆



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*Ab Montag sollen endlich die AMD Partner ihre Varianten der AMD HD  7970 Grafikkarten im Handel vorstellen. Den Auftakt in unserem  Preisvergleich macht Sapphire.* 

Im Preisvergleich listet der Online-Versender Amazon die Grafikkarte ab *529,00* €   . Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen das der Preis bei zunehmender Verfügbarkeit unter die magische 500,00 Euro Grenze fällt. Die  technischen Daten der Grafikkarte liegen zunächst in den Standardvarianten gleichauf mit dem AMD HD 7970 Referenzmodell. 

Quellen:
Preisvergleich Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte
Amazon Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Viel zu teuer. Dafür das es eine Referenzkarte ist.
Wenn sie sich langsam bei 450 Euro einpendelt wird sie wohl für die meisten erst interessant.

Aber immerhin schon mal gelistet. Der PReiskampf kann beginnen.


----------



## Gast1324 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

und trotzdem denke ich dass es doch relativ viele gibt, die sich die graka für 530€ kaufen, da sie es nicht mehr länger aushalten mit ihrer GTX580 rumgurken zu müssen


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



dj*viper schrieb:


> *Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen das der Preis bei zunehmender Verfügbarkeit unter die magische 500,00 Euro Grenze fällt. *


*

jap noch nen paar monate dann ist es soweit.*


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

na das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht, daß es monate dauert...
spätestens dann, wenn die neue gtx600er serie erscheint


----------



## _chris_ (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Laut dem Artikel auf der Main wird die 6xx Serie übersprungen und es wird direkt auf 7xx gewechselt wenn die Informationen stimmen. Ist jetzt nicht sehr wichtig aber ich wollte es mal gesagt haben. Wenn die Test stimmen sollten, dann lohnt sich das warten auf Nvidia. Man bin ich froh das ich mir über sowas nicht mehr den Kopf zerbrechen muss .


----------



## saarlandurpils (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Die Mobilvarianten werden die 600er serie, die desktopmodelle die 700er Serie


----------



## ck0184 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

dass die 6XXer serie von nvidia dann gegen die 7XXXer serie von amd antreten müsste, würde aus der nvidiaschen marketingsicht ja auch schonmal gar nicht angehen. 

nimmt schon formen an, wie beim "browser-war" IE vs. FireFox vs. Chrome.

MfG


----------



## farming (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich "gurke" notfalls bis ans Lebensende mit meiner EVGA GTX 580 Classified rum. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass AMD mich in den letzten 4 Jahren mit jedem einzelnen Produkt bitter enttäuscht hat und ich endgültig die schnauze voll von der Firma habe. 

Trotzdem meinen Respekt dafür, dass die Karte so schnell geworden ist. Hoffentlich denken nicht so viele Leute so wie ich, ein bisschen ernsthafte Konkurrenz tut nVidia glaube ich ganz gut, aber kaufen tue ich das ganz sicher nicht mehr.

P.S. Ich würde ja eben genau aus marketingsicht die 6xx Serie gegen AMDs 7xxx stellen, solange sie schneller ist. Was kann es denn schöneres geben als "guck mal, unsere 6 macht eure 7 platt!!1!".


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> Ich "gurke" notfalls bis ans Lebensende mit meiner EVGA GTX 580 Classified rum. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass AMD mich in den letzten 4 Jahren mit jedem einzelnen Produkt bitter enttäuscht hat und ich endgültig die schnauze voll von der Firma habe.



Was ist passiert? Welche Enttäuschungen mit welchen Produkten?


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Rogash schrieb:


> und trotzdem denke ich dass es doch relativ viele gibt, die sich *zwei* grakas für 530€ kaufen, da sie es nicht mehr länger aushalten mit ihrer GTX580 rumgurken zu müssen


 Alter woher wusstest du das!? 
Aber ein fehler war drinnen


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Alter woher wusstest du das!?
> Aber ein fehler war drinnen


 Kann ich die 580 dann haben? *g*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

der Preis ist ja immoment noch der Hammer 
hoffentlich sackt der Preis schnell ab.


----------



## jeuneludique (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

nachdem es auch die GTX 580 nicht schafft, BF3 richtig flüssig darzustellen (meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis für nvidia) endlich mal was richtiges. wenn auch viel zu teuer angesetzt für den durchschnittsgeldbeutel.

die gtx 580 ist das beste beispiel, wie es sich der hersteller spart, die software zu optimieren und aus konkurrenzgründen einfach neue karten entwickelt. technisch gesehen könnte die gtx 580 locker schneller sein, nvidia will es aber nicht so.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> nachdem es auch die GTX 580 nicht schafft, BF3 richtig flüssig darzustellen (meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis für nvidia) endlich mal was richtiges. wenn auch viel zu teuer angesetzt für den durchschnittsgeldbeutel.
> 
> die gtx 580 ist das beste beispiel, wie es sich der hersteller spart, die software zu optimieren und aus konkurrenzgründen einfach neue karten entwickelt. technisch gesehen könnte die gtx 580 locker schneller sein, nvidia will es aber nicht so.


 
die GTX 580 ist definitiv eine gute Karte, zumal du überlegen solltest dass es die Karte länger gibt als Battlefield selbst.


----------



## L-man (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

die von Powercolor ist auch gelistet und sogar als lieferbar markiert.

Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> nachdem es auch die GTX 580 nicht schafft,  BF3 richtig flüssig darzustellen (meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis  für nvidia) endlich mal was richtiges. wenn auch viel zu teuer angesetzt  für den durchschnittsgeldbeutel.
> 
> die gtx 580 ist das beste  beispiel, wie es sich der hersteller spart, die software zu optimieren  und aus konkurrenzgründen einfach neue karten entwickelt. technisch  gesehen könnte die gtx 580 locker schneller sein, nvidia will es aber  nicht so.


 
Schaffen es den die alten AMDs? Wieso bringt den AMD eine neue Karte statt die alten zu optimieren? 
Nach deiner Logik ist jede alte Karte schnell genug für jedes kommende Spiel, allein durch Treiberoptimierungen...

Und außerdem ist das entwickeln einer neuer Architektur viel teurer als etwas zu programmieren!
Wenn das wirklich so einfach wäre, würden wir keine einzige neue Karte  mehr sehen sondern nur noch Optimierungen, aber das ist einfach nicht  möglich.

Und was die 7970 angeht, VIEL zu teuer. Mal schaun wie schnell sie im Preis sinken wird (sobald Kepler da ist)...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> P.S. Ich würde ja eben genau aus marketingsicht die 6xx Serie gegen AMDs 7xxx stellen, solange sie schneller ist. Was kann es denn schöneres geben als "guck mal, unsere 6 macht eure 7 platt!!1!".


 
Ich denke gerade aus Marketinggründen wird Nvidia wohl die GTX*7*00-Serie starten, schließlich muss der Mediamarkt-Kunde wissen, dass diese Teile technologisch auf der Höhe der HD*7*000-Konkurrenz sind.


----------



## thysol (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> die gtx 580 ist das beste beispiel, wie es sich der hersteller spart, die software zu optimieren und aus konkurrenzgründen einfach neue karten entwickelt. technisch gesehen könnte die gtx 580 locker schneller sein, nvidia will es aber nicht so.


 
Quelle? Oder hast du das jetzt einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



thysol schrieb:


> Quelle? Oder hast du das jetzt einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen?


 
Ich halte das ebenfalls für ein Gerücht ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade aus Marketinggründen wird Nvidia wohl die GTX*7*00-Serie starten, schließlich muss der Mediamarkt-Kunde wissen, dass diese Teile technologisch auf der Höhe der HD*7*000-Konkurrenz sind.


 
Das weiß besagter Kunde auch nicht wenn dus noch zusätzlich draufschreiben würdest 
Das "Namensschema" (wenn mans optimistisch so nennen will) von NV sieht bei jeder neuen Architektur einen Sprung vor, das war von GTX285 (Tesla) zu GTX 480/580 (Fermi) so und ist auch jetzt wieder von 580 zu 780 (Kepler) so. Maxwell wird auch höchstwahrscheinlich GTX 980 heißen, egal ob AMDs Karten dann bei HD8000 oder 9000 sind.


----------



## farming (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Welche Enttäuschungen mit welchen Produkten?



Ich scheitere daran, in weniger als 5 Zeilen zu schreiben, was alles schief gelaufen ist.
Kurz ist das in etwa, teils massive Probleme mit aktuellen spielen bei den Ati / AMD Grafikkarten. Komisches verhalten und generelle langsamkeit bei AMD CPUs. Sowas habe ich bei Intel zuletzt beim Pentium II gehabt, die liefen irgendwie auch nur dann, wenn sie wollten. Da war der AMD K6 <3<3 doch irgendwie cooler. Ausserdem gab es für Socket 7 ja noch die Cyrix 6x86 PR 450 <3<3<3.

Ahja und mein Crossfire Setup für Battlefield 3 hat weniger als 2 Stunden überlebt, dann habe ich aus Wut beide Karten ge-ebayt ! (2 HD 6970) 600Euro für ruckeln, selbst mit einer Karte lief es (zwar besser als mit mikroruckeln) auf 1920x1080 und Ultra (ohne Blur) nicht wirklich flüssig. Die GTX 580 macht da schon einen verdammt guten Job und mit OC auf 1GHz geht dann sogar Crysis 2 auf Ultra mit stetig >50fps. Wenn die nächste nVidia Karte so gut wie die 500er Serie wird, brauche ich dann wohl nen 120 Herz Monitor und warscheinlich kein OC mehr. Endlich mal wieder eine Karte mit Garantie, auch mal was feines.


----------



## mumaker (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

400€ maximal noch ein 50er drauf...........vorher glotze ich aber in keinen shop hinter Graka´s nach !

als ob die nicht schon genug mit der Technik und dem Sand eingenommen haben!


----------



## Frittenkalle (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Dafür läuft bf3 auf high nur Texturen auf Ultra auf einer Gtx 580 supi, im übrigen kannst mit ner 7970 bf3 auch net auf max spielen, vielleicht nur mit einer die mit 1,3ghz läuft


----------



## Tweety_2000 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> Ich scheitere daran, in weniger als 5 Zeilen zu schreiben, was alles schief gelaufen ist.
> Kurz ist das in etwa, teils massive Probleme mit aktuellen spielen bei den Ati / AMD Grafikkarten. Komisches verhalten und generelle langsamkeit bei AMD CPUs. Sowas habe ich bei Intel zuletzt beim Pentium II gehabt, die liefen irgendwie auch nur dann, wenn sie wollten. Da war der AMD K6 <3<3 doch irgendwie cooler. Ausserdem gab es für Socket 7 ja noch die Cyrix 6x86 PR 450 <3<3<3.
> 
> Ahja und mein Crossfire Setup für Battlefield 3 hat weniger als 2 Stunden überlebt, dann habe ich aus Wut beide Karten ge-ebayt ! (2 HD 6970) 600Euro für ruckeln, selbst mit einer Karte lief es (zwar besser als mit mikroruckeln) auf 1920x1080 und Ultra (ohne Blur) nicht wirklich flüssig. Die GTX 580 macht da schon einen verdammt guten Job und mit OC auf 1GHz geht dann sogar Crysis 2 auf Ultra mit stetig >50fps. Wenn die nächste nVidia Karte so gut wie die 500er Serie wird, brauche ich dann wohl nen 120 Herz Monitor und warscheinlich kein OC mehr. Endlich mal wieder eine Karte mit Garantie, auch mal was feines.



Du weißt aber schon das die 7970 eine GPU ist und keine CPU?? 

Die Karten leben heute sicher auch noch  Aber sie entsprachen halt nicht deinen Vorstellungen..... Heißt nicht das sie schlecht sind


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> [...] Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass AMD mich in den letzten 4 Jahren mit jedem einzelnen Produkt bitter enttäuscht hat und ich endgültig die schnauze voll von der Firma habe.
> 
> Trotzdem meinen Respekt dafür, dass die Karte so schnell geworden ist. Hoffentlich denken nicht so viele Leute so wie ich, ein bisschen ernsthafte Konkurrenz tut nVidia glaube ich ganz gut, aber kaufen tue ich das ganz sicher nicht mehr.
> [...]


 
Vor dem Kauf informieren satt hier zu flamen. Es gab hier im Forum und in der PCGH genug Infos. Und etliche Beratungen.




farming schrieb:


> [...]Kurz  ist das in etwa, teils massive Probleme mit aktuellen spielen bei den  Ati / AMD Grafikkarten. Komisches verhalten und generelle langsamkeit  bei AMD CPUs. Sowas habe ich bei Intel zuletzt beim Pentium II gehabt,  die liefen irgendwie auch nur dann, wenn sie wollten. Da war der AMD K6  <3<3 doch irgendwie cooler. Ausserdem gab es für Socket 7 ja noch  die Cyrix 6x86 PR 450 <3<3<3.
> 
> [...] mein Crossfire  Setup für Battlefield 3 hat weniger als 2 Stunden überlebt, dann habe  ich aus Wut beide Karten ge-ebayt ! (2 HD 6970) 600Euro für ruckeln,  selbst mit einer Karte lief es (zwar besser als mit mikroruckeln) auf  1920x1080 und Ultra (ohne Blur) nicht wirklich flüssig. Die GTX 580  macht da schon einen verdammt guten Job und mit OC auf 1GHz geht dann  sogar Crysis 2 auf Ultra mit stetig >50fps. Wenn die nächste nVidia  Karte so gut wie die 500er Serie wird, brauche ich dann wohl nen 120  Herz Monitor und warscheinlich kein OC mehr. Endlich mal wieder eine  Karte mit Garantie, auch mal was feines.



Aktuelle Treiber, Cross-Fire-Profile Patches?

Laut PCGH reicht nahezu jeder 4 Kerner + 8GB RAM mit einer GTX570/480/HD6970 für 1.680x1.050 für höchste Details.

Die Empfehlung für maximale Details und 1.920x1.080 + AA/AF ist GTX570/HD6970.



Tweety_2000 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das die 7970 eine GPU ist und keine CPU??
> 
> Die  Karten leben heute sicher auch noch  Aber sie entsprachen halt nicht  deinen Vorstellungen..... Heißt nicht das sie schlecht sind



Sieht nicht so aus. Und JEDER halbwegs aktuelle Quadcore ist ausreichend.

Und/Oder er weiß nicht wie man mit solch einer config umgeht.

Wie sieht der restliche PC aus?

Ich glaube nicht das 2x 6970 nicht ausreichend waren. Dafür gibt es zu viele gegenteilige Berichte.


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Knapp 530 Euro für eine 7970 ist viel zu teuer.
Ich gebe maxi mal 300 Euro für eine Grafikkarte aus.(Und das ist schon verrückt.)
Der Grafikkarten Markt ist einfach für große Investitionen zu schnelllebig geworden.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Sobald Nvidia nachzieht werden die Preise wieder richtig fallen!


----------



## Baer.nap (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sobald Nvidia nachzieht werden die Preise wieder richtig fallen!



Und bis dahin werkeln wohl 2 7970er im rechner


----------



## fire2002de (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> Ich "gurke" notfalls bis ans Lebensende mit meiner EVGA GTX 580 Classified rum. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass AMD mich in den letzten 4 Jahren mit jedem einzelnen Produkt bitter enttäuscht hat und ich endgültig die schnauze voll von der Firma habe.
> 
> Trotzdem meinen Respekt dafür, dass die Karte so schnell geworden ist. Hoffentlich denken nicht so viele Leute so wie ich, ein bisschen ernsthafte Konkurrenz tut nVidia glaube ich ganz gut, aber kaufen tue ich das ganz sicher nicht mehr.
> 
> P.S. Ich würde ja eben genau aus marketingsicht die 6xx Serie gegen AMDs 7xxx stellen, solange sie schneller ist. Was kann es denn schöneres geben als "guck mal, unsere 6 macht eure 7 platt!!1!".



was ist mit deiner 295er und deiner 260er nv Ggrafikarte  ? 
hast uns doch noch so schön erklärt wie dein Aufbau war oO 

böse AMD Karten böse


----------



## gecan (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

leute was heisst hier 500€ sind viel zu viel für hd7970 ?

ist euch überhaupt klar um welche leistung da geht und all die features + den super af bildquali 

und in welcher welt leben wir hier das nv das mal besser vormachen konnte als amd, mit den preisleistung+all die features 

für mich ist hd7970 die erste karte mit so viel power+extra features für den preis, eine *exzellente* karte die es bis her nie gab !!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich find schon das die 500€ für die Karte angebracht sind und wer sie zu teuer findet muß halt noch ein bischen warten

mfg


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find schon das die 500€ für die Karte angebracht sind und wer sie zu teuer findet muß halt noch ein bischen warten
> 
> mfg



Oder ne langsamere kaufen


----------



## Baer.nap (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



gecan schrieb:


> leute was heisst hier 500€ sind viel zu viel für hd7970 ?
> 
> ist euch überhaupt klar um welche leistung da geht und all die features + den super af bildquali
> 
> ...


 
Des kannste über jede neue generation sagen


----------



## needit (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

ich kauf mir keine neue graka bis net alle modelle draußen sind


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> . Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen das der Preis bei zunehmender Verfügbarkeit unter die magische 500,00 Euro Grenze fällt.



Was ist an der 500 € Grenze magisch???


----------



## farming (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



fire2002de schrieb:


> was ist mit deiner 295er und deiner 260er nv Ggrafikarte  ?
> hast uns doch noch so schön erklärt wie dein Aufbau war oO
> 
> böse AMD Karten böse


 

Die GTX260 braucht ein wenig Strom im 2. PEG Slot als PhysX Karte (für die Hand voll Spiele, die es denn auch nutzen) und die 295 liegt wieder im Regal. Beide waren ja nur eine Notlösung um überhaupt ein Bild zu haben, weil die erste 580 defekt war.


----------



## kuer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Schaffen es den die alten AMDs? Wieso bringt den AMD eine neue Karte statt die alten zu optimieren?
> Nach deiner Logik ist jede alte Karte schnell genug für jedes kommende Spiel, allein durch Treiberoptimierungen...
> 
> Und außerdem ist das entwickeln einer neuer Architektur viel teurer als etwas zu programmieren!
> ...


 

also um deinen ersten Satz zu beantworten. Ja eine 6970 schaft es, BF3 auf alles hoch flüssig darzustellen, im gegensatz zu GTX580 krüke. AMD macht im Moment sogar mehr Treiber Support als NV und das war nicht immer so. 
Hört doch mal auf rum zu Flamen und akzeptiert die Tatsache, das AMD die schnellste GK im Moment hat und das beste Packet liefert (Verbrauch/Leistung/FPS). Das war vorher die GTX570, aber jetzt ist es die 7970. Gerade die NV Fans müsten die überzogegen Preise des TOP Produktes doch kennen. Deswegen verstehe ich das Geflame, gerade der NV Fans nicht. Ist es das einziege wo ihr noch Mekern könnt?  Wie teuer war den die GTX580 als sie auf den Markt kam? Also ihr flamboys. Bleibt mal bei den Tatsachen und akzeptiert. In ein paar Monaten sieht das doch wieder anders aus. Da kommt NV und ihr könnt euch wieder freuen, das eure Firma die tollste ist. Aber jetzt ist es nunmal AMD.


----------



## kuer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



farming schrieb:


> Ich scheitere daran, in weniger als 5 Zeilen zu schreiben, was alles schief gelaufen ist.
> Kurz ist das in etwa, teils massive Probleme mit aktuellen spielen bei den Ati / AMD Grafikkarten. Komisches verhalten und generelle langsamkeit bei AMD CPUs. Sowas habe ich bei Intel zuletzt beim Pentium II gehabt, die liefen irgendwie auch nur dann, wenn sie wollten. Da war der AMD K6 <3<3 doch irgendwie cooler. Ausserdem gab es für Socket 7 ja noch die Cyrix 6x86 PR 450 <3<3<3.
> 
> Ahja und mein Crossfire Setup für Battlefield 3 hat weniger als 2 Stunden überlebt, dann habe ich aus Wut beide Karten ge-ebayt ! (2 HD 6970) 600Euro für ruckeln, selbst mit einer Karte lief es (zwar besser als mit mikroruckeln) auf 1920x1080 und Ultra (ohne Blur) nicht wirklich flüssig. Die GTX 580 macht da schon einen verdammt guten Job und mit OC auf 1GHz geht dann sogar Crysis 2 auf Ultra mit stetig >50fps. Wenn die nächste nVidia Karte so gut wie die 500er Serie wird, brauche ich dann wohl nen 120 Herz Monitor und warscheinlich kein OC mehr. Endlich mal wieder eine Karte mit Garantie, auch mal was feines.





Darf ich deinen Erguss kurz zusammen fasse : Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner. Wenn du nicht in der lage bist, ein System eizustellen, so ist das nicht das Problem des Herstellers.  Noch eines NV macht gerade in BF3 einen schlechten Job, da sie von einer langsameren 6970 überholt wird und die GTX580 auch nocht teurer ist. Sorry, aber das ist reinen Fanboy gequtsche.  Versuch nicht zu rechtfertigen, nur weil du den Fehler gemacht hast im Falsche Moment zu wechseln


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

@ kuer

Du bezichtigst andere der Flamerei, und flamest selber hier rum



kuer schrieb:


> also um deinen ersten Satz zu beantworten. Ja eine 6970 schaft es, BF3 auf alles hoch flüssig darzustellen, im gegensatz zu GTX580 krüke.



Schafft eine GTX580 genau so. Wird dir jeder 580-User bestätigen können. Und wenn du solche Behauptungen aufstellst, dann wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du sie faktisch belegen würdest.
Ach ja, die 7970 schafft übrigens satte 1,8 Frames mehr als die 580 in Bf3, die wiederum 8,2 Frames schneller ist als die 6970. Komische Ansichten hast du da:

Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28 nm - radeon, amd, grafikkarte - Seite 6



> AMD macht im Moment sogar mehr Treiber Support als NV und das war nicht immer so.



Was soll denn an dem Treiber-Support so toll sein? Jeden Monat neue Treiber, die häufig fehlerhaft sind und erst nach Hotfixes brauchbar sind.
Fakt ist viel mehr: beide Hersteller bieten einen guten Treiber-Support und bei beiden Herstellern gibt es oft genug auch Probleme mit den Treibern. Da kann man keinen der beiden besonders herausstreichen.



> Hört doch mal auf rum zu Flamen und akzeptiert die Tatsache, das AMD die schnellste GK im Moment hat und das beste Packet liefert (Verbrauch/Leistung/FPS). Das war vorher die GTX570, aber jetzt ist es die 7970.



Ja, die 7970 ist eine gute Karte. Das bezweifelt ja auch niemand. Trotzdem liefert sie nicht das beste Paket, und sie was das angeht mit einer GTX570 zu vergleichen ist schon mal vollkommener Schwachsinn, denn du vergleichst das absolute Top-Modell mit einem "Value-High-End-Modell". GTX570, und die 6950 genau so, bieten im High-End-Bereich sehr gute Leistungen zu annehmbaren Preisen. Die 7970 bietet eine sehr gute Leistung zu einem sehr hohen Preis. Wie man in diesem Zusammenhang eine 570 für 300€ mit einer 7970 für 500€ vergleichen kann, ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Und beim besten Paket muss halt auch der Preis stimmen.
Sonst müsste man in Kaufberatungen ja auch sagen, dass ein i7 3930K im Vergleich zu einem i7 2600K das beste Paket bietet, obwohl er nur zwei Kerne mehr hat, dafür aber das doppelte kostet
Erst Karten wie die 7950 werden ein gutes Gesamtpaket aus Preis/Leistung/Fps bringen, aber die 7970 liefert das bei dem Preis mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Gerade die NV Fans müsten die überzogegen Preise des TOP Produktes doch kennen.



Ich bin kein NV-Fan und hatte vor zwei Jahren zwei HD 5870 für jeweils 450€ erstanden. Trotzdem legitimiert das nicht die unverhältnismäßig hohen Aufschläge für das jeweilige Top-Modell.



> Deswegen verstehe ich das Geflame, gerade der NV Fans nicht. Ist es das einziege wo ihr noch Mekern könnt?  Wie teuer war den die GTX580 als sie auf den Markt kam? Also ihr flamboys. Bleibt mal bei den Tatsachen und akzeptiert. In ein paar Monaten sieht das doch wieder anders aus. Da kommt NV und ihr könnt euch wieder freuen, das eure Firma die tollste ist. Aber jetzt ist es nunmal AMD.



In diesem Satz flamest du genau so. Da ist nichts zu sehen von objektiver Betrachtungsweise und sachlichem diskutieren. Pack dir lieber mal an die eigene Nase, und hör auf andere Leute provozieren zu wollen.



kuer schrieb:


> Darf ich deinen Erguss kurz zusammen fasse : Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner. Wenn du nicht in der lage bist, ein System eizustellen, so ist das nicht das Problem des Herstellers.  Noch eines NV macht gerade in BF3 einen schlechten Job, da sie von einer langsameren 6970 überholt wird und die GTX580 auch nocht teurer ist. Sorry, aber das ist reinen Fanboy gequtsche.  Versuch nicht zu rechtfertigen, nur weil du den Fehler gemacht hast im Falsche Moment zu wechseln



Glückwunsch!
Mit diesem Post zeigst du noch mal eindrucksvoll, dass du der einzige bist der flamed.


----------



## Frittenkalle (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

@kuer

Zeig mir mal die 6970 die schneller ist als ne GTX 580, ganz besonders in BF3? 

Mit dem Post hast du dir ja mal gut ins eigene Knie geschossen, selten soviel Blödsinn aufeinmal gelesen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Noch was zu den PReis:

Wenn man es mit einer GTx 580 3GB vergleicht ist die Hd 7970 nicht sehr teuer da sie ja auch noch Mehrleistung hat. Aber gut ist das P/L immer noch nicht.

Sowieso ist mir aufgefallen das man bei den ganzen Highendkarten für gut 15% Mehrleistung 100 Euro draufzahlt.

Gtx 560Ti 200 Euro ---->Gtx570 300 Euro---->Gtx580 400 Euro
Immer so 15% Unterschied.

Bei AMD ist es genauso.

Ein wirklich gutes P/L hat in meinen Augen nur die Hd 6870.


----------



## Ghostknight (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

hehe dann hab ich ja den richtigen fang mit meiner 6870 gemacht  

Naja finde den Preis i.O wenn ich sehe was Nvidia immer kostet vorallen wenn sie grad ein top modell rausgebracht haben. Diesmal war AMD halt schneller und darf sich die hohen Preise meiner Meinung nach auch "erlauben" schließlich kommen auch noch die billigeren modelle der 7xxx reihe und wenn Nvidia die Kepler releast wird der Preis auch noch mal fallen versteh nicht was einige hier wieder zu meckern haben ihr müsst sie ja nicht kaufen wenn ihr mit dem P/L verhältnis nicht zufrieden seid ( und grade die mit ner 580 meckern über das P/L von amd .. über irgendwas muss man ja meckern  ) ich schätze das die Karte in einem Jahr bei 400-430 ist


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

So ein Blödsinn der hier verbreitet wird:
1. Die 6970 ist in BF3 langsamer als eine 580
2. Die 7970 ist schneller als die 580
3. BF3 läuft nicht flüssig auf einer 580 (maxed out mit min 40 FPS.
4. Das PL Verhätnis ist ok (Vgl mit 580 3GB)

Meine Meinung


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> 3. BF3 läuft nicht flüssig auf einer 580 (maxed out mit min 40 FPS.



Laut PCGH Benchmark läuft Bf3 in Full-HD mit der 580 und 4xAA+FXAA+16xAF mit 37 Fps, also durchaus so flüssig, dass es spielbar ist.


----------



## Mihajlo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Die Karte dürfte wohl bald für 'magische' 499 € zu haben sein, ein durchaus gerechtfertigter Preis für die schnellste (S-GPU) Graka am Markt. Bis NV vergleichbares liefern kann werden wohl noch einige Monate vergehen und deswegen die Preise leider, leider hoch bleiben.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Laut PCGH Benchmark läuft Bf3 in Full-HD mit der 580 und 4xAA+FXAA+16xAF mit 38 Fps, also durchaus so flüssig, dass es spielbar ist.


 Multiplayer ist mir wichtig, und das ist AVG nicht min  (Oder sind das min Angaben?) Bei mir hatte ich teils Einbrüche auf ca. 20 FPS im MP 
@Mihajlo Das glaub ich nicht, schonmal den aktuellen Dollarkurs angeguckt?
Klick
Da wird nichts billiger sondern teurer..


----------



## Lukystrike (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Das hier ist doch alles Kritisieren auf hohem Niveau . Battlefield 3 läuft mit meiner GTX570 (zumind im Singleplayer, Multiplayer hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt) auf maxed out flüssig. Es gab keine Szene in der die FPS richitg eingebrochen sind...... Übertackten ist auch noch drin, hab gelesen die Phantom kann auf GTX580 Level gepusht werden


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Der Preis ist normal, kosten doch immer so viel die Top-Modelle, was soll daran neu sein?

Und es ist die beste Gamergrafikkarte atm. 

Ausserdem hat nur das P/L Verhältnis mit dem Preis zu tun. Wer das Geld hat und die beste GraKa will, der kauft die 7970 pasta...


----------



## hwk (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



> Wie teuer war den die GTX580 als sie auf den Markt kam?


 
Also ich hab meine ein Paar Tage nach Release für 460 Euro gekauft :x


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich habe meine DCII für 400 bekommen im August mittlerweile kostet die auch wieder 474 Euro.
Der richtige Zeitpunkt macht's.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Multiplayer ist mir wichtig, und das ist AVG nicht min  (Oder sind das min Angaben?) Bei mir hatte ich teils Einbrüche auf ca. 20 FPS im MP



Ja, gut. PCGH bencht SP. Hatte mich da vertippt. 37 Fps min.:

Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28 nm - radeon, amd, grafikkarte - Seite 6

Wobei es beim MP ja auch noch von anderen Faktoren abhängig ist, wie flüssig das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, gut. PCGH bencht SP. Hatte mich da vertippt. 37 Fps min.:
> 
> Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28 nm - radeon, amd, grafikkarte - Seite 6
> 
> Wobei es beim MP ja auch noch von anderen Faktoren abhängig ist, wie flüssig das Spiel läuft.


 
Was den für Faktoren?


----------



## Scansi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Weitere Grafikkarten gelistet, aber leider noch keine Bilder dabei!

hd 7970 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Bei den Einstiegspreisen, werden die, für mich, interessanteren Karten wie die GTX 570 oder 6970 preislich leider wohl kaum sinken 
Nvidia soll mal schneller am Kepler werkeln. 

Könnte mir dafür in den Arsch beissen, dass ich nicht im Sommer zugeschlagen habe..


----------



## tm0975 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

tada. 505 € und lieferbar. was will man mehr?

und nun wieder bei 518 

Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (21197-00-40G) | Computerbase Preisvergleich / Deutschland - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## soul4ever (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich hoffe das Kepler bald kommt, damit AMD im Preis fällt. 450€ für ein gutes übertaktes Custom Modell ist bei mir Sense...aber sowas von. Eigentlich krank soviel für ne Graka auszugeben


----------



## gecan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



gecan schrieb:


> leute was heisst hier 500€ sind viel zu viel für hd7970 ?
> 
> ist euch überhaupt klar um welche leistung da geht und all die features + den super af bildquali
> 
> ...


 



Baer.nap schrieb:


> Des kannste über jede neue generation sagen



nein eben nicht.

hier bei hardwareluxx wird hd7970 ebenfalls als exzellent dargestellt


----------



## Baer.nap (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



gecan schrieb:


> nein eben nicht.
> 
> hier bei hardwareluxx wird hd7970 ebenfalls als exzellent dargestellt



Und was hast du bitte bei man kann über jede generation sagen das sie schneller als die alte ist nicht verstanden?


----------



## gecan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

*Baer.nap*,

hast du überhaupt ein verstand ???

die hd7970 ist nicht nur schneller sie hat auch einige features mit sich gebracht !!!

und deshalb kann man das nicht so sagen vonwegen jede neue generation 

also ist  dir auch klar was exzellent oder excellent jetzt bedeutet ?


----------



## Sereniance (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

PReiskampf ist sogar noch besser als Public Relations


----------



## Axel12 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Uninteressant die 6970 kostet nur die Hälfte!!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Von was ? Die HD 7970 ist ja auch doppelt so schnell!!!
Die holt sogar die HD 6990 ein!


----------



## dj*viper (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

ich sag nur: buy it, or leave it!


----------



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Von was ? Die HD 7970 ist ja auch doppelt so schnell!!!
> Die holt sogar die HD 6990 ein!


 
ganz so schnell dann doch nicht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Eine der besten Karte momentan, Rappenspalter sollen sich doch im Aldi einen Fertigpc kaufen *troll*


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



>ExX< schrieb:


> ganz so schnell dann doch nicht




Bist du dir da sicher ? Schau dir mal ein Par Benchmarks an  
Dann noch richtig übertakten und die HD6990 kann Staub schlucken!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher ? Schau dir mal ein Par Benchmarks an
> Dann noch richtig übertakten und die HD6990 kann Staub schlucken!!


 
Also out of the box ist sie nicht so schnell wie die 6990. Aber mit 1125MHz Kerntakt (oder gar noch mehr) wirds schon eng


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Wie gesagt mit Standard Takt fehlen ein Par FPS um die HD6990 einzuholen (in manchen Spielen liegt die HD7970 trotzdem weit vor der HD6990)!!!
Und das mit einer Single GPU!!!

Vom Übertakten will ich erst gar nicht reden  Dann hat die HD6990 so oder so  Pech 
Undervolting + großes Übertakten!!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher ? Schau dir mal ein Par Benchmarks an
> Dann noch richtig übertakten und die HD6990 kann Staub schlucken!!


 
Dass sie so nah ran kommt hätte ich nicht gedacht
Mit kräftigem oc komt die 6990 bestimmt in schlagdistanz


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Also die HD6990 kann auch mit ihrem OC nicht die HD7970 einholen da die HD7970 ja das doppelte an OC hat das man bei der HD6990 rausholen kann ^^
Also ist der klare Sieger die HD7970


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Rein theoretisch würde ich behaupten dass die hd 6990 schneller ist, wäre da nicht der treiber
Wurde sie besser skalieren im crossfire wäre noch einiges an performance drin


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Es liegt einfach am Chip!!
Was AMD da mit der 7er gemacht hat ist echt erstaunlich den nach Bulldozer habe ich nicht mehr viel Hoffnung gehabt um erlich zu sein!

Und auch wenn die HD6990 eigentlich schneller sein müsste, (es ist eine Dual-Karte)


----------



## Bmok (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich kann mir das irgendwie auch schwer vorstellen, dass eine 7970 schneller ist, als eine 6990.
Auch wenn die nach Übertaktung gleich schnell wären, ist natürlich die 7970 mehr zu empfehlen,
klar, weniger Strom, keine Microrukler und Leute mit einen zu kleinen Netzteil müssen auch nicht nachrüsten.

Würde ein OCZ 550 Watt reichen für die 7970 ???  
Ja ist nicht die Beste Marke, aber eben auch nicht die schlechteste und mit den ganzen Schutzschaltungen
im Netzteil, sind die ja weit vorne.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Schau dir die Tests an oder wenn du denen nicht glaubst dann kauf dir die Karten und teste selbst 
Und wiso auch nicht ? Neuer Chip (Fertingungsprozess) also kein 40nm mehr sondern 28nm!!!


----------



## AeroX (12. Januar 2012)

Bmok schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir das irgendwie auch schwer vorstellen, dass eine 7970 schneller ist, als eine 6990.
> Auch wenn die nach Übertaktung gleich schnell wären, ist natürlich die 7970 mehr zu empfehlen,
> klar, weniger Strom, keine Microrukler und Leute mit einen zu kleinen Netzteil müssen auch nicht nachrüsten.
> 
> ...



Für'n Anfang wird's reichen, aber ich würd mit trotzdem neues holen in näherer Zukunft


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Von der Leistung reichts dicke.


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Würde ein 450 Watt Netzteil mit einem X4 945 auch noch für die 7970 reichen? Ohne OC


----------



## soul4ever (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Wenn es ein Marken NT ist und cpu @ stzock läuft, ja.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Bmok schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das irgendwie auch schwer vorstellen, dass eine 7970 schneller ist, als eine 6990.


@stock ist eine 7970 meist langsamer als eine 6990, guckst du hier:


Test: XFX Radeon HD 7970 Double Dissipation Edition
mit OC sieht es dann vielleicht schon anders aus... und die 7970 scheint sich laut verlinktem Test sehr gut übertakten zu lassen

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

1200MHz sind unter Luft kein Problem und da ist auch noch mehr drinne


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 1200MHz sind unter Luft kein Problem und da ist auch noch mehr drinne


Schon getestet? Auch Crysis-stable Wenn ja, wäre das ähem sehr nice

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Schon getestet bei meinem Kollegen 
Crysis juckt das nicht 

Hoffe meine wird auch so gut sein


----------



## spionkaese (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Schon getestet bei meinem Kollegen
> Crysis juckt das nicht
> 
> Hoffe meine wird auch so gut sein


Inzwischen ist doch eher die Frage ob es Frostbite-stable ist 
BC2 und BF3 sind im allgemeinen wesentlich zickiger was das OC angeht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sapphire HD 7970 Grafikkarte im Preisvergleich gelistet*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist doch eher die Frage ob es Frostbite-stable ist
> BC2 und BF3 sind im allgemeinen wesentlich zickiger was das OC angeht.



Reichen 3 Stunden BF3 ? 
Das wir das als erstes getestet haben ist klar ^^ Also die 1200MHz sind stabil wie auf Stock 
Von so einer OC Karte wie die 7970 habe ich schon immer geträumt! Reicht die Power nicht wird einfach 20% mehr Leistung durch OC dazu geholt


----------

